# kessil, ecotech or other?



## bren (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm currently waiting for on a cycle (and some minor plumbing headaches) on my 50g cube so I have lots of time to think about things, lol

I want to go with LED lighting and I was thinking about Kessil with a gooseneck originallly, probably an A360WE although I considered two A160we (I find the kessil site a little confusing about how many I would need but considering I will be growing sps on the reef eventually, I figured I would need two of the A160s).

I got an email ad for an ecotech radion g4 today and thought the xr15w is comparable to the A360. I have never seen an ecotech abut I like the look of the kessil. I know almost nothing about the LED quality or performance. I won't be using an apex controller or anything, at least for now.

Anybody have opinions on these lights? any suggestions other than these?

Thanks,
Bren


----------

